# Why Isn't Sketchup Clicking For Me



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

I hate to blow my cover, or maybe I already have by some of my other postings, but me and Sketchup are just not clicking. I have watched the many videos on line and at the Sketchup site and it almost seems like we are talking apples and oranges. What they describe is not on my screen or they are moving too fast for me. Has anyone found a good mix to use in learning this program to design and plan out a project?


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

Same here - Then I purchased the "Sketchup guide for woodworkers" ebook by Tim Killen at Finewoodworking.com (I think I paid $9.00 for the download) That is what made the difference for me. It is specific and well written and helped me over the hump on the learning curve with Sketchup. Give it a look.

Chris


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Andy my good man I have not had good luck using it either. I do alot of work in AutoCAD but I gave up using Skechup. I hope your bandsaw is running smooth and clean. Take care my friend!


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

One of the problems that people new to Sketchup often face is that there are two DISTINCTLY different versions: one for Apple and one for Windows. Often, when people say "what they describe is not what I see", it's Apple vs, Windows (not apples vs. oranges). Make sure the training material matches the platform you're using, or you just might go crazy.

Then, just follow along. Online tutorials that actually SHOW what the guy is doing should be easy to mimic - PROVIDED the tutorial matches your platform.

Like everything, doing it is what matters. Try following a video tutorial that matches your platform. If what you SEE on the video is not what you SEE on your screen, then there's a different diconnect.

It IS worth the effort.


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I learned a lot from Google Sketchup 8 for Dummies. Yes, it is hard to learn, but keep pecking away at it. It's worth it.


----------



## mrbutton1952 (Feb 6, 2012)

I learned the most about how to use Sketchup from the tutorial videos at chiefwoodorkers site http://www.srww.com/blog/ It was easy to follow and made sense. He also understands the program since he writes a lot of plugins for it. Hang in there. It's worth the effort.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Check this out: http://readwatchdo.com/

I found it helpful, but nothing works like jumping in and really designing a project.

Good luck.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

If you have CAD experience learning SU can be frustrating because it is not a cad software, it just looks a lot like one. I worked with cad software for many years and SU confounded me…until I stopped expecting cad behavior from it. I'll echo Hillbilly's comment about leaping into a (simple) project as the best way to make what you are learning relevant to what you're doing. As others have said it is certainly worth the effort.


----------



## jaksun7 (May 16, 2010)

you also might check this out http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com this was the best tutorial for me that i found.

Eric


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, thank you all for your input.

Mr. Button…..I was looking at that in Chiefwoodworker, but I did not see any video. I guess it is just read and follow?

alongiron, my friend. Yeah….the bandsaw is working beautifully. I can't believe how many things I use it for now that I have a good one. The bandsaw is doing fantastic compared to my progress with Sketchup.

knothead….I'll look into that. My sanity, which is questioned anyway….lol, is worth a few bucks. The "Dummies" books don't do any good. They really don't address woodworking.

jd, I think you hit the major problem right on the head. Some of those guys that have put out videos are using and Apple MAC. No wonder I don't see what they are talking about.

Thanks to all of you for your input. ...................Wher's my Scotch?


----------



## HoosierDude (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got to add another plug for Tim Killen's SketchUp Guide for Woodworkers. He walks you step by step through practical examples, in a very logical manner. It helped me tremendously!

Very well worth the ten bucks.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Andy, I have the same problem. I got a tutorial and it was no help whatsoever.  It seems to me that those that "get it" aren't able to explain it to those of us that don't. They need to explain it so that the lowest common denominator (me) will understand, but I think that is a gift that few have. I can't help you, but, at least, we can commiserate.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I use computers all the day long but curiously enough I am officially Sketchupphobic


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

You may not be seeing the same thing as demonstrated in the videos if you don't have the program set up the same way as the guy who made the video. There isn't that big a difference between the Mac and the Windows versions, but you have more control over the appearance of things than you realize. To get good at SketchUp you really need to start from scratch, forget what you know about conventional drafting and CAD, and get good at the basics. Practice the right things and the light bulb goes on.

My site has been mentioned already, and there is a lot of information on SketchUp posted there. I will also take the opportunity and suggest you give my digital book, Woodworkers Guide to SketchUp a try. It's in PDF format, and is written specifically for woodworkers. It starts with setting up the program, moves through basic drawing tasks and by the end you're making cabriole legs and cutting dovetails. "Woodworkers Guide to SketchUp" has video content embedded within the text, which makes learning (and reviewing) much easier.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Andy I hear you, it has not clicked for me either, very frustrating I usually pick up software fairly quickly. I am proficient in Adobe Photoshop, QuarkExpress, Excel and several others. I think because i did not pick it up as quickly as those other programs I have not invested enough time in getting down into it. Good suggestions o n here and I will probably pickup a book or two, being an avid reader, that should help.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

AandCstyle, you put it just right. Thanks for the input.

Marty, Thanks. Good to know it's not just me.

Bob, I did see your site mentioned and I even mentioned in my earlier response that it looks like it might be well worth it…..thanks. I'll take a closer look.

HoosierDude….Killian's is good. That is the one I've been trying to follow. Sometimes I can't understand what he is saying but the biggest problem is that he uses a Mac and getting to the same place is difficult. ......and I'm not quick enough on my feet…..lol.

Again, thanks to all of you for your input.


----------



## woodieSLO (May 20, 2012)

Hello,

Im using ScetchUp and it working for me, it was great help on many project as i could see the angles i need to cut and other worries like what i need to do step by step. Best from ScetchUp is i desing, put dimensions, and rip apart whole project.

When i was learning the ScetchUp i was using this site and their tutorials, for me best way to learn (watch and try).

http://www.go-2-school.com/media

Try it.

Have fun


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Andy, I got your PM. Answering here so others can maybe benefit. As has already been mentioned, It IS worth the effort. Drawing something relevant to YOU also makes it easier to push through.

When I was learning SU, there weren't the myriad of videos and FREE online help available. Pick one and stick with it.

I think the BIGGEST downfall of any videos(online or via DVD) are trying to follow the mouse. Have you ever noticed in a class how the student's eyes follow the mouse pointer? I think it would be sooooooo much less tiring for the students if they would 1) move a little slower, 2) have mouse trails turned ON, and 3) change the color of their mouse pointer to LARGE/BLACK. Sorry, this is just a pet peve of mine.

As for you learning, my top three recommendations are:
Chief Woodworker
Bob Lang
Tim Killen

One of the MAIN thing I had problems with starting out was with alignment and moving objects into place. Get away from dragging items and transition to a Start Click followed by an Ending Click.

Also remember to push ahead on your first drawings knowing that even though they may take longer than drawing on a napkin, that won't always be the case. And after you are finished, these drawings can be modified, and also emailed. Try that with a napkin.

Lastly, To better help us help you, could you ask some specific questions?


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Andy, the video tutorials that Mr Button referred to are on the srww blog page on the right hand side. Just below the search box are a set of beginners and then intermediate tutorials.

If they are going too fast, remember that you can pause them at any time, and even go back and re-watch what has been said.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I found this to be very helpful-

http://www.amazon.com/Google-SketchUp-The-Missing-Manual/dp/0596521464


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, Bob Lang's videos are good, I also have Dave Richards basic guide. There is no secret or magic handshake, you gotta park your butt in front of the computer and practice. If I was able to draw by hand I would never would have learnt SU, I just don't have the patience (or time) to sit in front of the computer for long periods. 
Unfortunately I am all thumbs when it comes to drawing, so communicating ideas to assistants and customers was becoming a drawback for me.

While I still cuss at it, it is less often now, with time you will get the hang of it.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Woodie,
thanks for the Link. It looks like it might work. I sure would like to see a sample of one of their videos though and they don't seem to have one. Are their videos operating system specific?

Hi, Rance,
Thanks for the come back. The other problem I have with those videos as I have seen them is that they are relatively small. Most of the time I don't even see the mouse move or to where it moved and definitely too fast for this old guy. One of Killen's tutorials makes a TV cabinet. Either I missed a previous video or something because I can barely follow him. Adding to the problem is that he uses a MAC.

Lew,
Looks like some good reading while on this trip. Thanks.

Tootles,
I did check out the SRWW site again and found what you were talking about. I followed the first video and finally something is making sense to me. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop….where does the cost show up. It looks too good to be true. I did notice that he is using the Pro edition of Sketchup so I don't know how much difference that will make. I think when I get back from this trip, I am going to follow everything I can about Sketchup at his site. Thanks to you and Mr. Buttons for bringing this up. If you other guys have not visited this site before, be sure to do it. Hey…..he even uses a Windows machine.

JGM,
I appreciate your input. It would appear that you and I are a lot alike. Especially about the "cussing" part….LOL

Again, thanks to all of you for your input. I'd buy you all a beer if we could get together but if we did we probably could not talk to each other because of all the tool noise.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty slick with Photoshop, so I thought I'd catch on to Sketchup pretty quick. I put it on every computer. I failed. I just can't get on board.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I believe that tome people like me have more difficulties with SU because of the way their brain works (or does not work). I have Asperger syndrome,as such I am not wired like everyone else. I do some things better and easier that anyone else I know and other things which seems easy for most people around me are every difficult for me. 
I have a lot of problem with abstract concepts, I have a lot of problem "resuming" to someone else something i have heard or read, even if in my mind it is quite clear.
I built and repairer computers for many years. 
I used to be able to configure a router or a computer better and faster than most people I knew. 
I bought a program and book to learn SU but so far I failed and I am frustrated with it.


----------



## andy_P (Aug 13, 2009)

Lew,

I wanted you to know I checked out that book you suggested. I downloaded the sample….or I should say, I had my wife download a sample on her Kindle. It looks a little too deep for me. A lot of reading about things that don't interest me.

*b2rtch*, and you other guys having problems with Sketchup,
That tutorial put on by Swamp Road Wood Works looks like the ticket to me. All of you guys that have had problems with Sketchup and haven't checked out their tutorials out should do that. The original suggestion came from Mr. Button who seems to have removed his comment from the thread.

Tootles, 
thanks for helping me find the actual tutorial. The first two I looked at seem tomake a lot of sense.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

My advice is to use the built-in tutorials and just start using it period. Maybe it's because I have used AutoCAD and other drafting software so much that it's hard for me to understand problems with SketchUp.

You have to be able to visualize a lot of things in SketchUp before you are able to use it effectively. Try building a few things like rods, pipes, boxes, cones, and everyday items like a standard tapered drinking cup and curved pipes and you'll get better as time passes.

At least that's how I began (and also how I learned the limitations and difficulties of the program).


----------



## woodieSLO (May 20, 2012)

Hey Andy,

Ok here i post u the series of videos from Go2School guys about sketchup 8. Its like 66 videos starting with really basics. Hope this time u will be able to watch videos so they will help u. If this wont work PM me and we will sort it out.
Here's a link : link

Have fun.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I think the problem those of us who know some other CAD system have in learning SU is that in every other system, you draw what you want it to look like. When you put a line down, it's the line you want.

That isn't the way SU works. It gives you a set of tools to make a shape, not a drawing. It isn't, in any way, a drawing program. It's a 3D shape program. The tools don't make drawings, they make shapes. While the most elegant tool is the push/pull, which you use to turn a 2D shape into a 3D shape, even if you grasp that, you still have to deal with the way SU uses negative shape manipulation.

It's been a struggle for me, but I'm getting there. I really like the tool, a lot, but it's still a struggle.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*brtech*, there are a lot of times where I treat it exactly as a drawing tool to build 3D shapes. I also use it for 2D plans, but only if they're for small projects. It's true SketchUp is a little "wonky" if you're used to AutoCAD, but for the money I save and the projects I do at my house, AutoCAD is complete overkill.

I have some issue with the way to use it as I am very used to running command line almost at all times in AutoCAD. I find myself usually clicking on things and only using the command line area for proper dimensioning.

The snaps are just okay in SketchUp. I think they do operate better than those in some of the GIS programs I use though.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

I think one of the keys is to forget what you know about CAD or mechanical drawing and pretend you're building something. Learning SketchUp is like traveling to a different planet-you need to learn the language and different laws of physics. Here is a blog post on moving from CAD to SketchUp.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

*andy-P *:Mr. Button…..I was looking at that in Chiefwoodworker, but I did not see any video. I guess it is just read and follow?

The sketchup videos start on this page:
http://www.srww.com/google-sketchup.htm

and I can't recommend them highly enough. I worked as an IT manager/analyst/programmer and with Autocad before I retired, but I too just couldn't GET Sketchup until I looked at Joseph Zey's videos.

I have commented elsewhere that his system of making each created object into a component is the key to getting things to behave as expected.

I downloaded his videos onto my PC whilst doing something else (using 'video download'), so I could run them at my leisure, and easily go back to check on something not initially understood.

Joe's teaching style is down-to-earth and he leaves in the odd errors so that you can see how he goes back to correct them. The time spent watching his videos will pay you back handsomely!

Later . . . . . .
I've just noticed that I missed 14 more replies so I see you found the videos *andy-P*, but the rest of my post still stands.


----------



## BillWerst (May 25, 2012)

Hi Andy,

What kinds of problems are you having?

The biggest lesson I needed to learn was to make lots of components. In a wood working project each piece of wood is a separate component.

Google's help site is good for steps on how to do specific operations, but not the best for best practices, processes, and procedures.

I strongly recommend www.sketchucation.com. Their forums have been a great source of information.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## MSketcher (Apr 1, 2012)

I've noticed there is a great divide among Sketchup beginners who either "get it", or don't "get it". I'm still trying to figure out how to close that gap. But in the meantime you can check out my getting started page, which has two getting started videos. I wanted to try to simplify it as much as possible, while still retaining the most important concepts required to understand Sketchup.

*http://www.mastersketchup.com/getting-started-with-google-sketchup/*

If you are more the "learn by doing" type, check out this step by step tutorial on building a simple table.

*http://www.mastersketchup.com/sketchup-tutorial-create-a-table-in-sketchup/*


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I really hate the program. I can do almost anything you can think of in photoshop with no problems, I just can't seem to even remotely figure out sketchup. I started trying again about a week ago after giving up about this time last year. Very annoying.

As long as we are on this topic, can anyone tell me how to use the measurement toolbar? I draw a rectangle and then try to click on the toolbar and it won't let me change any of the numbers, I just click to start a corner and it won't let me put numbers in. I remember I never figured out this last year with a different installation of this program. According to the instructions I should just need to click on the measurements with the mouse and then erase or type in what I want but that doesn't do a thing.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

*Derosa*, draw the rectangle (or even simply start to draw the rectangle) and then just type the dimensions you want (two numbers separate by a comma) and hit Enter. You do not need to click into the measurement toolbar.

And if you have made a mistake, such as entering the dimensions in the wrong order, then before clicking anything else you simply re-type the dimensions and hit Enter again.


----------



## BillWerst (May 25, 2012)

Derosa,

I would add to Tootles comment that this true for almost all of the "tools", not just the drawing ones like rectangle and circle, but move, scale, etc…. Just make sure you started drawing the rectangle or whatever in the orientation you want. For rectangles notice how the measurements change as you move the mouse after placing the starting corner. It saves time entering the two dimensions in the needed order for whatever you are trying to draw.

Components and the outliner are your friends. In woodworking each board should be a component. Initially don't worry about joinery, you can go back and add that level of detail later if necessary.

Mirroring/scaling will quickly be helpful. Then makes sure you understand inferencing to actually place your components where you want them relative to whatever you have already created.


----------



## MSketcher (Apr 1, 2012)

This is exactly what I'm talking about. I see this all the time. I wish I could figure out why some people absolutely hate Sketchup, yet other people love it and find it so easy to use, lol. I'm convinced it has to do with the users previous experience with other programs, or their method of learning a new program. Hopefully I can figure it out so I can help people learn how to use Sketchup easier. Sketchup does have a few weird differences from other similar programs, but it's really worth taking the time to get past the frustration.

A perfect example, as Derosa said, the VCB box. Soooo many people (including myself) thought you were supposed to click on the box to type in the measurements. But that's not the case. Sketchup is more of a hands on program, meaning there's a lot more manual grab and move and push and pull, etc, than other programs. It just takes some getting used to, but it becomes natural with time. Stick with it!!!!


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

First, if you are equating SketchUp to Photoshop, you are already on the wrong track. They do two totally different things.

Second, let's try something different. For those of you that have problems with SketchUp, list one problem you have with it (doing something specific). Example: I can't build a 3D box. How do I do it?

Maybe then some of us seasoned SU users can do a step-by-step to help you do what you want. Once you have a few of the basic skills down, it becomes really easy.

I do know that some people just don't have the ability to think in multiple dimensions when it comes to building things. 2D, no problem. 3D… problems.

I watched in some of my engineering classes as people struggled with things I thought were simple in 3D environments. Hopefully, a Q&A session will help some of you that can be helped.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I tried to design a work bench I am building. All I wanted to do was draw a box 48 inches x 34×2 for the table top. Couldn't do it for nothing. I was trying to use the mouse to drag the box out to 48 inches but I couldn't handle the mouse and it would not stop on exactly 48.

True beginner here. I tried to type in the size in the box but it wouldn't take it. I will have to try again when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

*MT_Stringer*, try this:

1. Select "Rectangle" tool.
2. Click on a spot in the drawing window and move the mouse horizontally (from left to right, top to bottom) (do not click a 2nd time in the drawing window).
- you should see the dimensions changing in the bottom right corner of the application
3. Click in the "Dimensions" text box (bottom right corner of app). Enter → 48", 34" and now press the "ENTER" button on your keyboard. This should create a rectangle for you.
4. Click on the "Push/Pull" tool. 
5. With the Push/Pull tool selected, you should get an icon that looks like a box with a red arrow coming out of it. Put the tip of the red arrow on the surface you want to Push/Pull (the plane inside the rectangle). You should see blue dots on that plane when you are over it… meaning it's the surface that will be selected. Click on the surface.
6. Click the "Dimensions" text box again. Enter → 2"

You have now created a 48" x 34" x 2" box.

You could also rearrange the steps to build the box like you were trying to. Draw a vertical 34" x 2"H rectangle and Push/Pull it to 48".

Helpful hint: Any time you need exact dimensions, begin drawing the object as you normally would but instead of trying to click on the exact spot you want it to stop, go to the "Dimensions" text box and look at the format the dimensions are in and use that to enter in your own exact dimensions into the text box and hit "ENTER" on the keyboard. It will draw it to the exact dimensions.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you sir. I will give it a try. appreciate the help.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

MT_Stringer, Doss. In steps 3 and 6 of the instructions that Doss provided, you do not need to click into the dimensions box. You can simply start the movement (i.e. click once and drag mouse in appropriate direction), type the dimensions and hit enter, or you can complete the movement (click, drag in the appropriate direction for any distance and click a second time), then just type the dimensions and hit enter.


----------



## Doss (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks *Tootles*. I was just trying to make it as easy as possible. I didn't know if it was any different on a Mac (or if MT_Stringer was using a Mac), so I took the safe route and said to click in there.

I usually don't click in the box myself.

This is where I wish it was a little more intuitive like AutoCAD and you could type in directions (angles) and length. I was a command line user of AutoCAD so I always miss that part.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Okay, I'll bite.

Here are two from what I though would be simple project:
How do I draw a "pleasing" curve? The kind it would take you 10 seconds with a French curve. I needed to join an arc to a line where the line was 8" or so offset from the diameter of the arc in a way that would look nice. Couldn't figure out how to do that.

How do I draw a peg at an angle, for a clothes hook. Doing it straight out from a board is easy. Couldn't figure out how to do it from an angle. The dowel has to be in the board, so the board has holes at the right angle. Bonus if the end of the dowel in the board is angled to match the board as I need it to do (think through dowel)

I'll give you a third, but I know this is really hard because I have asked a similar question before. After you get one dowel right, replicate a row of them with constant spacing.


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

brtech, unfortunately SU does not have ll the tools you need right of the get go. For a curve that is not an arc or a circle you need a plugin or ruby script. Check out http://www.finewoodworking.com/blog/design-click-build in there Dave has a blog on creating curves with a plugin. once you have this it is even easier than using a french curve ruler.

For the peg, you draw it horizontally or vertical (however you want) and then use the rotate tool to however many degrees you want to rotate it.

The holes are a simple move tool maneuver. just press "crtl" at the same time you are using the move tool and this will duplicate the hole as you move it, then type x3 or x4 (however many holes you want) and SU will place them sometrically on the surface you want.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have seen so many posts and blogs about how frustrating people find Sketchup to be, and like this blog people don't ask specific questions about what troubles they are having or what they are having trouble understanding. There are quite a few guys on here, myself included that are pretty good with Sketchup, and like me are always willing to help anyone out with questions or problems, or just to help you understand the tools, interface, or drawing problems. What exactly is frustrating you? What tool are you trying to use and it's not doing what you want? Try and be as specific as you can, and even post some screen captures of what difficulties you are running into and I am sure all of the Sketch-a-holics on here will be glad to chime in with some help!

Couple of quick tips…
Think of your project like you do in the real world. Make your parts individually, and create them as groups or components. This combines all the geometry that makes up your "part" and allows you to manipulate it as a single entity. Also it prevents any interaction from additional geometry. I use Groups for unnamed parts that might be unique or sub assembly's that make up a larger part. Components are basically the same as groups, but if you copy them in the drawing any editing to one, will affect all the like components, unless you right click on it and say make unique. I have found that ALLOT of frustration of new users is not making things groups or components and then weird things start to happen when you begin to assemble your virtual project.

Go into the setup and use keyboard shortcuts..much faster and easier than using icons. I set up my most used tools with keyboard shortcuts, and use icons for things I only use occasionally.

The tape tool is useful to measure with, and to set points and guidelines, but SU has so many inferences built in it seems a bit unnecessary. A great tip for the tape tool is, if you want to measure multiple items hit the escape key after you make each measurement and it will reset rather than having to keep clicking on the icon ..or in my case hit "T" on the keyboard.

Use the shift key to keep a line going in the direction you want it to. If you want to draw a line that's in the "red" direction, start the line and once you see the color inference for the direction you want the line to go in press and hold the shift key and that will lock that inference in so you will be sure you are drawing the line in the plane you want it in. A tip that goes well with that is say if you want to make sure a line is in the green axis and meets a perpendicular line at the endpoint, start the line, when it goes green hold the shift key down and then point your mouse at the endpoint you want the line to hit and click..that will make sure that the line is in the proper direction, and hits the exact point you want it too.

Use the VCB for accuracy…just start a line and type in the length you want it to be and there you go…I also like my circles to be super smooth so when I start a circle or arc I bump up the segment count to smooth the lines..I usually bump those up to 48..or 24…but be careful..too high segment counts can lead to performance issues in large drawings with lots of circles and arcs


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I am one of those that, at first, was really going to delve into Sketchup and become an expert or near expert for *ONE* reason. I really liked the rendering capabilty that I saw in some of the models.However I could not get my head around the "hollow" lumber or any other supposedly solid objects. The first time "cut" a miter I was confused by the results and checked out the tutorial on how to fix it …it took too long in my opinion.

I must tell everyone in advance that I am not a novice at CAD. When I was still employed, and as part of my job, I was trained on CAD and used it for close to 20 years. I was originally trained on a GE CAD system (that doesn't exist today), and then on Pro engineer, and finally on PTC One Space (a collaborative CAD environment). Because of familiarity with CAD I always wanted the ability to use that for my woodworking.

About 10 years ago PTC offered a free, limited capability, version of One Space which is now Creo Elements Direct Express. Obviously I was skeptical but after 10 years and a number *FREE* upgrades I am very happy with this plication.

"PTC free download": http://www.ptc.com/products/creo-elements-direct/modeling-express/

On this site there is also a comparison to the full version and shows the limitations of the free version. I have no idea what the full version costs but I am willing to guess it is more than $10K!

*Next week I will be publishing a remodel project to LJ using CAD models exclusively!*

PM me if you have any other questions.

I would like a version that works on my Acer tablet but I think that is asking for too much!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think David hit it on the nail (Brad_Nailor seems fitting):

1. people don't ask specific questions, they rather stay vague with "SU doesn't work for me… it's so hard" and do that one can only reply with a "yes it is" or "it wasn't for me" - not much more to say. but a questions in the form of "how do I create a curve from here to there" might get you the answer and a quick lesson.

2. people add more questions halfway through a thread with a different topic name - so their questions are lost in the thread, and other people with the same question will never find the answer to it even if it was answered.

My suggestion - you have difficulty with SU? start a specific forum thread with that in the topic so that experienced SU users can quickly see it and suggest solutions.


----------



## MSketcher (Apr 1, 2012)

*BradNailor* - Great points you made. Groups and components are required in my opinion. Absolutely required.

*MTStringer* and *brtech*, I would personally like to invite you to try my tutorial on building a simple table in Sketchup. I tried to make it straightforward and easy. But I've also included the most important concepts to understand in Sketchup. I would love to hear some feedback on it if you've found it helpful, or if you think something was unclear.

*http://www.mastersketchup.com/sketchup-tutorial-create-a-table-in-sketchup/*

You can reach me at [email protected] or reply to this post if you have questions, as I get updates on this thread. I really want to try to crack this problem of people struggling with Sketchup.

As *oldnovice* said, it's not that you people are dumb or stupid. There are so many experienced CAD people with plenty of design experience who struggle with basic Sketchup drawings. There's something/things not being communicated clearly in the learning process.


----------



## MSketcher (Apr 1, 2012)

Over at woodworkingtalk.com, they have a whole forum category dedicated entirely to Sketchup. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f29/

I would love to see the same type of thing happen here. I find it hard to keep tabs on all the different Sketchup conversations going on in here. It would be nice to see Sketchup conversations compiled into a group for easy searching, and reference.

Or am I missing something??? How do you guys find the Sketchup conversations? I just do a search for "Sketchup"


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

*Brtech*, for your dowels …


 Create the backing board. Don't make it a component yet.
 Create the peg. Do this away from (i.e. not touching) the backing board. 
 Triple click to slelect all lines Use the rotate tool to angle the peg upwards. If you cannot get the protractor to select the correct plane (red most likely) put the cursor over an object that does have a face on the required plane and hold the shift key down. This locks the plane on which the object will be rotated.
 You can make the peg a component now if you like.
 Move the peg to the right position on the backing board with it protruding into the backing board.
 Select the peg and "explode" the component. To do this, either right-click on the peg and select "explode from the pop-up menu, otherwise go to the edit menu, click on "solid Component" and then on "explode".
 Delete the part of the page that protrudes out of the backing board. For a simple, unshaped peg, this can be done by double-clicking in the circle at the end of the peg and then pressing delete. 
 This leaves you with a backing board with one angled hole in it. Now is a good time to make it a component.

To copy the hole …


 If you made the backing board a component, double click on it to get into edit mode.
 Working from left to right, click and drag a box over only the hole that you have just made. When you release, only the lines related to the hole will be highlighted. By the way, it may be useful to work in x-ray view while doing this so that you can see exactly what is happening.
 Click on the move tool and press the control key to make the move a copy.
 Click anywhere on a selected line and move the cursor in the direction that you want the new hole, say to the right along the red axis.
 Type in the desired distance, which will be the diameter of the peg plus the space between them. Hit Enter.

And there you should have two holes. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Oops, I forgot a step (or two) in the first sequence for making the hole. So step 5a (between 5 and 6) is that you right click on the peg and then select "intersect faces, with model"

Also, having just done it again, you might also need a step 7a, which is to delete the surface inside the circle that was originally a part of the surface of the backing board. This will reveal the hole behind it.


----------

